# I don't know which forum to post this in



## Persephone (Feb 27, 2009)

but I just got back from the NY Botanical Gardens Orchid show and I didn't see ONE SINGLE Paph in the display.  I am so disappointed. I know that today is the opening members only day, but if anyone has gone or goes and spots Paphs, can ya let me know?

I'll be going back there next Wednesday.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Which botanical garden?


----------



## Persephone (Feb 27, 2009)

*The one in the Bronx*



NYEric said:


> Which botanical garden?



The one in the Bronx.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

They always have paphs, see the photos from last year.


----------



## Persephone (Feb 27, 2009)

I know, they do, that's why I was disappointed. I wonder if I missed something. 

They have a few paphs in their regular display, but I didn't see any in the show. I was determined to get a little sister for the paph I have, but I just skipped the shop. I know that they tend to be a bit overpriced, but its for a good cause.

Maybe I'll purchase one when I go next week.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

OK, and don't forget photos!


----------



## Persephone (Feb 27, 2009)

Will do. I'll be hanging around here quite a bit for a while. I have 38,000 unread posts.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like you were on a long vacation.


----------



## Persephone (Feb 27, 2009)

I was having a hissy fit because I came home from work and found my paph 'decapitated'.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 4, 2009)

I went again and my friend found a few paphs....
I'm going to try to upload some photos. Here are the first two.

Hmmmm.... it appears that the security guard was posing for me,;didn't notice that. I can't figure out how to make these smaller.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks fine on my monitor. Thanks!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's more:

You'll have to turn your computer sideways to see this one. It's fixed in photobucket, but keeps coming up sideways here.





I got this at the 1/2 price table at the Garden Shop. It's a Paph Emerald Lake. Obviously a bit past its prime.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks to be in decent condition so next blooming... Thanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 5, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT on my monitor! Thanks!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd love to visit that. Your first picture is awesome - what a jungle!

Congrats on your paph purchase! You'll have to share another photo when you re-bloom it.


----------



## Persephone (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a shot of the only slippers in the entire show. My friend spotted them. I would have taken a close-up but I wasn't familiar with the camera and didn't want to take a chance of messing up the other photos.


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2009)

The complex paphs are going nuts now. Same thing at our show a few weeks ago. We sold out really fast. Many weren't yet open and I had to keep running people over to Glen's exhibit so they'd know what they would look like. 

Pretty images. I like the first, actually, the size is good, I think. 
Our last intern at work just had an interview down there last week. I hope she gets the job! She's from NJ or PA and also interned at Kew. Lucky girl!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

Persephone, you got a nice plant!!! Strong and healthy!!! So next blooom...

Your pics are great too!!! Impressive show!!! But what is these red flowers in the picture under the big photo??? TY...!


----------

